# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Space Opera/Espace] Qu'acheter ?

## Katyucha

Je suis un fan de lectures en tout genre... En ce moment, je suis plutot dans mon trip : conquete de l'univers et autres planetes

Rcemment, j'ai lu Titan, j'ai ador.
Histoire d'une expdition pour faire la premiere colonie ... 7 ans de voyage sur fond de guerre totale sur Terre.

Fondation, j'ai dvor.
Hyperion ... pas trop aim

J'ai achet aussi "Les conqurants d'Omale", je trouve le monde sympathique, mais l'histoire a chier... enfin, c'est mon avis.


Avez vous d'autres ides de saga, plus ou moins longue dans l'espace?

----------


## jbrasselet

Kim Stanley Robinson avec la Srie des Mars (Conqute de Mars et Gopolitique) : Un must

Greg Bear avec Le Cycle d'Eon (3 bouquins)

Ce sont deux de mes auteurs prfrs en SF

----------


## lakitrid

La saga vorkosigan (10+ bouquin)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorkosigan

la saga honor harrington (10 bouquin fr et au moins autant en non traduit)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honor_Harrington

de weber aussi mais je ne sais pas si traduit :

Srie Hritiers de l'Empire

voir la page de l'auteur sur wikipedia :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Weber

rien qu'avec ces trois series y'a de quoi tenir quelques temps

----------


## GrandFather

Et du ct des "classiques" ?

"Les seigneurs de l'instrumentalit", de Cordwainer Smith. Assez droutant au dpart, ce cycle se rvle magnifique au fur et  mesure des tomesLa trilogie "Gaa" de John Varley ("Titan", "Sorcire" et "Dmon"), que j'ai lue il y a looooongtemps mais qui m'a laiss un excellent souvenirLe cycle de la Grande Porte, de Frederic Pohl, qu'on ne prsente plusLe cycle de Tscha, de Jack Vance, et galement l'ensemble de son oeuvre, avec une mention spciale pour son roman "Space Opera" qui raconte les tribulations d'une troupe d'opra en tourne dans la galaxie, en fait un pastiche du genre.

Il y a aussi de bonnes choses du ct de Arthur C. Clarke ("Rendez-vous avec Rama", "La cit et les astres", "Les enfants d'Icare"...) et de Philip Jose Farmer.




> Hyperion ... pas trop aim


+1. Certaines images sont fascinantes, mais le propos est creux et l'intrigue inepte. Ce n'est pas le seul roman de Dan Simmons qui m'ait laiss cette impression, je le souponne en fait d'tre un sacr fumiste...  ::roll::

----------


## Katyucha

> Kim Stanley Robinson avec la Srie des Mars (Conqute de Mars et Gopolitique) : Un must
> 
> Greg Bear avec Le Cycle d'Eon (3 bouquins)
> 
> Ce sont deux de mes auteurs prfrs en SF


J'ai trouv un livre Eon a la Fnac mais un seul livre...

Merci, je vais regarder mais mettez en d'autres, ca pourra servir a d'autres et a moi  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

J'ai pas ma bibliothque devant moi  :;): 

Mais je me rappel aussi de mare stellaire de david brin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startide_Rising

(la page en francais ne donne pas d'infos)

sinon

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_opera


l je te conseil aussi le cycle des guerriers du silence, et la quasi totalit de l'oeuvre de pierre bordage aussi. On parle pas vraiment d'espace dans les guerriers du silence d'ailleurs :p

----------


## Marc Lussac

Un grand classique du *space opra*  chez *Edmond HAMILTON* :
http://home.nordnet.fr/~aleyssens/auteur/hamilton.htm

- Les rois des toiles (The star kings, 1949), collection "Le Rayon Fantastique", rdition OPTA collection "Club Du livre d'Anticipation", rdition J'AI LU 

- Retour aux toiles (Return to the stars, 1967), ditions OPTA collection "Club du Livre d'Anticipation", rdition J'AI LU, suite de "Les rois des toiles" 

C'est du pur 100% space opra,  ne pas manquer.


Sinon du cot du cultissime *Alfred Elton Van Vogt*, il y  au moins deux sries  ne pas manquer qui ont un petit gout de space opra c'est :

Le monde des non-A
Les joueurs du non-A

et

Le sorcier de Linn
L'empire de l'atome

----------


## lakitrid

j'ai commenc la serie des dark wing de Walter H Hunt (en anglais)
C'est assez sympa et ca ce lit trs facilement. J'en suis qu'au dbut mais bon c'est prometteur.

----------


## Nip

Comme lakitrid, une trilogie a lire absolument: les guerriers du Silence de Pierre Bordage:
Les guerriers du silence
Terra mater
La citadelle Hyponros

----------


## ggnore

> Et du ct des "classiques" ?
> [*]La trilogie "Gaa" de John Varley ("Titan", "Sorcire" et "Dmon"), que j'ai lue il y a looooongtemps mais qui m'a laiss un excellent souvenir


+1


> [*]Le cycle de Tscha, de Jack Vance, et galement l'ensemble de son oeuvre, avec une mention spciale pour son roman "Space Opera" qui raconte les tribulations d'une troupe d'opra en tourne dans la galaxie, en fait un pastiche du genre.


+1

J'ajouterai  cela *Dune* qui est merveilleux. Et *Abzalon* de Bordage (ainsi que sa suite mais dans une moindre mesure)

----------


## lakitrid

Tiens j'avais oubli aussi un autre livre portant le nom de titan, mais de Stephen Baxter

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_%28Stephen_Baxter%29

----------


## Jones

+1 pour Pierre Bordage. Le bon space opera en franais reste malheureusement trop rare pour ne pas lire celui la.

Dans une autre mesure Lehman dans son magnifique livre aucune toile aussi lointaine nous propose un bon space op  la franaise.

Sinon je suis en grande partie d'accord avec tous le monde. Aprs c'est une question de gout. j'ai un peu de mal avec la SF  papa mais je ne crache pas sur un bon Asimov.

Enfin pour mlanger informatique et Space Opra les deux incontournable livre de Vernor Vinge (tous les deux prix Hugo):
- un feu sur l'abime
- au trfond des toiles.
Ou comment lire du space opra contemporain avec des intelligences artificielles approchant le divin, des bases de donnes vieilles de plusieurs milliers d'annes, des couches de programmes agenc comme de la gologie tout en conservant une histoire haletante des personnages attachant et des extras terrestre unique.

Bref je vous encourage vivement  les lire. C'est ma plus grande surprise de l'anne.

----------


## Katyucha

> Tiens j'avais oubli aussi un autre livre portant le nom de titan, mais de Stephen Baxter
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_%28Stephen_Baxter%29


Dj Lu ! Du bonheur pur ! Aucun spoiler tolr  :;):  La fin est sublime !

Merci pour ces livres, je vais les acheter au fur et a mesure  :;):

----------


## Johnbob

Le classique (dj cit): *Dune* (pas de mot pour dcrire cette oeuvre)

Une saga assez rcente: *Rupture dans le rel, L'alchimiste du neutronium, Le Dieu nu* de Peter F. Hamilton
Des longueurs mais plutt russi dans l'ensemble !

----------


## bulbo

> Sinon du cot du cultissime *Alfred Elton Van Vogt*, il y  au moins deux sries  ne pas manquer qui ont un petit gout de space opra c'est :
> 
> Le monde des non-A
> Les joueurs du non-A
> 
> et
> 
> Le sorcier de Linn
> L'empire de l'atome


Les armureries d'isher est aussi un cycle assez sympa de A.E Van Vogt.. un peu comme tout ce qu'il a ecrit en fait, il est trop bon ce gars  ::P:  
La faune de l'espace est tout a fait Space Op, histoire d'une mission d'explo genre star trek mais avec le talent d'alfred en plus.

Bordage, j'ai lu Abzalom et berk, j'ai pas aime, j'ai meme pas fini la suite c'est dire.

Pour du Space Op qui dure, mais alors qui dure .. Perry Rhodan, c'est plus le scenario que l'ecriture je dirais mais yen a pour des annees (je les ai tous du 1 au 206 mais j'ai un peu lache ces derniers temps)

La grande porte j'ai pas trop aime par contre

Le cycle de Tschai est excellent, d'ailleurs je revends le mien suite a la degustation du Pnume par ma mouflette ::aie::  

Par contre la saga Vorkosigan, je suis accro au ptit lord, tres bon, les bouquins se devorent.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Dterrage de topic ?

Je me suis enfin lanc pour lire hyperion (en anglais) et c'est dur, et long mais j'aime assez pour lire la fin.
Mais je suis revenu un temps sur un cycle de david weber en cooperation avec steve white (en anglais toujours). Le cycle est driv de l'univers du jeu starfire.  Et franchement c'est vraiment un bon cycle de space opera, j'accroche toujours autant. Un peu moins que sur vorkosigan mais pas loin.
Enfin bref je ne regrette toujours pas de mettre lanc dans la lecture des livres en versions anglaise pour ne plus avoir a attendre des traductions souvent trop en retard...

----------


## dirty_boy

Ce topic me permet de lancer une demande.

J'avais commencer  lire Fondation (aprs avoir dvor "les robots") d'Asimov, mais un espce de sale petit .... m'a voler mon sac dans le train pendant que je dormais ( il y a de cela 2-3 ans ). Depuis je suis  la recherche du tome 1 de fondation *en dition Omnibus* car il me reste le tome 2 et j'aimerais avoir les 2 identiques (ca fait plus joli dans la bibliothque).

Si quelqu'un sais ou je peux trouver ca, j'ai dj t voir chez amazon, virgin, fnac.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Tnopy

Je vous conseil "Rupture dans le rel" de Peter F. Hamilton.

En fait c'est une triologie qui  t decoup en pas mal de livre en Francais.
Il y a "Rupture dans le rel", "L'achimiste du neutronium" et "Le dieu nue".

Toujours de Peter F. Hamilton "Le dragon dechu" qui est un livre assez interessant.

Evidemment tous dans le registre space opera.

----------


## yolepro

Bonjour,

Cela m'tonne que personne n'ai encore parl de Arthur C. Clarke.
L'odysse de l'espace (premier du nom) est vraiment trs bon mais les suivant galement, il rend les voyages dans l'espace accessible grace  son statut de Prsident de la British Interplanetary Society. 

C'est un visionnaire.

A lire absolument.

----------


## bulbo

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela m'tonne que personne n'ai encore parl de Arthur C. Clarke.
> L'odysse de l'espace (premier du nom) est vraiment trs bon mais les suivant galement, il rend les voyages dans l'espace accessible grace  son statut de Prsident de la British Interplanetary Society. 
> 
> C'est un visionnaire.
> 
> A lire absolument.


Il y a aussi "Terre planete imperiale" que j'ai vraiment adore chez Clarke.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## tigunn

Quelques ajouts perso:
Kim Stanley Robinson avec la Srie des Mars (Conqute de Mars et Gopolitique) >> ++  :;):  

et un autre auteur Bruce Sterling avec des oeuvres comme:
"Les mailles du rseau" : excellent roman Sf dont la date de publication entrane certains anachronismes, mais l'ensemble est tellement bien ficell et racont  ::):   Que du bonheur,  reserver de prfrence aux amateurs de cyberpunk.
"Schismatrice+" : alors voil la raison de mon post >> summum du space opera, la scission de l'humanit en espces diffrentes. J'ai ador.  ::D:

----------


## Tnopy

> "Schismatrice+" : alors voil la raison de mon post >> summum du space opera, la scission de l'humanit en espces diffrentes. J'ai ador.


Je confirme, trs bon livre et trs bonne nouvelles  la fin ^^, j'ai bien aim celle de la femme araign  ::):

----------


## tigunn

@ Tnopy >>  ::D:   oh oui elle est space cette nouvelle. Effrayante sans l'tre vraiment.

----------


## GrandFather

> Cela m'tonne que personne n'ai encore parl de Arthur C. Clarke.


 ::cry::  



> Il y a aussi de bonnes choses du ct de Arthur C. Clarke ("Rendez-vous avec Rama", "La cit et les astres", "Les enfants d'Icare"...) et de Philip Jose Farmer.


Gone with the wind...  :;):

----------


## yolepro

> 


Oups pourtant j'avais bien fait un Ctrl + F sur la page ... comprend pas  :;): 

Surtout que Rama est vraiment trs bon aussi.

----------


## kromartien

Les livres d'Orson Scott Card sont biens. Il s'agit souvent d'une histoire de qute intiatique. le cycle Ender est bien dans le genre Space Opera.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour Ender : le 1 trs bien mais je me suis endormis sur le 2eme sans arriver  le finir, j'ai rat quelque chose ?  ::koi::

----------


## kromartien

Le deuxime, La voix des morts oui, il est un peu moins remuant, et le troisime encore moins. Il y en a encore d'autres qui sont sortis : L'ombre de l'hgmon par exemple, mais c'est sur qu'ils ne valent pas le tout premier.

----------


## Caine

La stratgie Ender est le meilleur de par le suspens et l'action.

Mais "la voie des morts" est excellent sur le principe. Moins d'action certes mais excellent.

----------


## titoumimi

Je viens de tous me les faire (les Ender), et effectivement, le premier est superbe (je le recommanderai sans soucis), alors que les suivants sont de moins en moins bons, se lancant dans des dlires qui ne collent plus du tout avec l'ambiance et l'ide du 1...

Bref, plus on monte dans les N de volume, plus on perd en plaisir  le lire...

----------


## Marc Lussac

A vendre : Ender N2  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

La stratgie de l'ombre est gniale aussi.
Il s'agit en gros de la stratgie Ender mais vu d'un autre personnage.

Je le trouve presque mieux que la stratgie Ender

----------


## Mathusalem

Pour Dan Simmons je suis bien d'accord avec les avis donns plus haut.

J'ai lu le cycle d'Hyprion 2 fois et celui d'Endymion une fois.

Lisez les 2 premires pages d'Hyprion : c'est totalement indigeste, style dplorable, jarguon techno-futuriste  la noix, phrases  rallonge.
Puis plus on avance dans le cycle et plus c'est facile  lire.
J'en suis presque  me demander si Endymion est vraiment du mme auteur que Hyprion.

Sinon de Dan Simmons toujours, l'chiquier du mal...
que dire de ce bouquin... L'ide est relativement sympa : des espces de d'immortels ( la Highlander, l'pe en moins et les rides en plus) qui peuvent s'infiltrer dans la tte des gens pour en faire des marionettes. Ces sur-hommes s'affrontent donc  l'chelle plantaire par "zombies" interposs.
Je l'ai lu rapidement mais j'ai t du, j'avais toujours envie qu'il se passe des choses et l'auteur partait  chaque fois  contre pied, des envies qu'il faisait naitre. Trs frustrant.

----------


## Gulix

Je ne peux que conseiller "Des Milliards de Tapis de cheveux" d'Andreas Esbach. Un roman trs surprenant, tant dans sa forme que dans le fond.

L'histoire est simple : sur une plante, des tisseurs de tapis de cheveux produisent ces oeuvres de gnration en gnration. Ils sont destins au palais de l'Empereur. Jusqu'au jour o une rumeur enfle : l'Empereur serait mort, et aucun Tapis de cheveux n'a t dcouvert dans son palais.

On va donc "enquter" sur cette histoire en suivant diffrents protagonistes. Chaque chapitre propose un nouveau personnage, un nouveau point de vue, et on pntre de plus en plus dans le problme.

Le dnouement est, comment dire, inattendu, et pourrait en dcevoir certains, mais je vous recommande chaudement ce roman.

----------


## Katyucha

> Je ne peux que conseiller "Des Milliards de Tapis de cheveux" d'Andreas Esbach. Un roman trs surprenant, tant dans sa forme que dans le fond.
> 
> L'histoire est simple : sur une plante, des tisseurs de tapis de cheveux produisent ces oeuvres de gnration en gnration. Ils sont destins au palais de l'Empereur. Jusqu'au jour o une rumeur enfle : l'Empereur serait mort, et aucun Tapis de cheveux n'a t dcouvert dans son palais.
> 
> On va donc "enquter" sur cette histoire en suivant diffrents protagonistes. Chaque chapitre propose un nouveau personnage, un nouveau point de vue, et on pntre de plus en plus dans le problme.
> 
> Le dnouement est, comment dire, inattendu, et pourrait en dcevoir certains, mais je vous recommande chaudement ce roman.


J'ai lu rapidement le rsum a la fnac mais j'avais oubli ma CB  ::aie::  
Il m'a pas mal en tout cas et surtout original

----------


## doringen

+1 pour Peter F. Hamilton, La trilogie de la Confdration (Rupture dans le Rel / Alchimiste du Neutronium / Dieu Nu) est vraiment trs bien construite:
Le mme auteur a depuis cr une autre srie (la trilogie du Commonwealth): trois tomes parus, il reprend pas mal dides de sa premire trilogie mais dans un contexte diffrent et cela donne du vraiment bon !
Personnellement, je navais pas connu de grande rvolution depuis que javais cum la "SF de Papa" (au sens littral du terme, puisque bouquins rcuprs dans la bibliothque du paternel), celle dAsimov et de A.E. Van Voght, mais l, je dois reconnatre quHamilton ma fait retrouver la passion du space opra  la sauce 21 sicle.
La bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui aiment ses bouquins, il prpare une troisime srie  (la Trilogie du Vide), premier tome  paratre courant 2007.
Son site: http://www.peterfhamilton.co.uk
Enjoy ! ::yaisse2::

----------


## Schmorgluck

Je m'tonne que personne n'ait encore cit Ayerdhal, notemment sa dilogie du Daym qui est un hommage dlibr  l'oeuvre de Frank Herbert, ou encore Mytale ou Balade Chorale. Je recommanderais aussi La Bohme et l'Ivraie, mais il n'y est pas spcialement question d'espace ni d'exploration, mme si l'histoire s'y droule dans un univers multiplantaire. Le roman toiles mourantes qu'il a cocrit avec Jean-Claude Dunyach est galement  recommander chaudement.

 dcouvrir galement, la srie Traquemort, de Simon R. Green, pope space-opera magistrale o, sur des bases assez classiques (une rebellion s'efforant d'abattre un empire spatial tyrannique), l'auteur russit  construire un cycle  part, au moyen de personnages hauts en couleur, et de sa matrise d'une arme littraire redoutable : l'ironie, dont il emploie avec un gal bonheur les deux tranchants, le comique et le tragique. Le tout avec du souffle, un excellent sens du rythme, ce qui ne gte rien.

Un classique n'a pas t cit jusqu' prsent, je veux parler du Cycle de la Culture, de Iain M. Banks, srie ingale dont au moins les trois premiers tomes sont excellents.

Et, _last but not least_, il est un oeuvre de SF injustement mconnue en France, celle d'Ursula K. Le Guin. Oh, bien sr, sa srie de fantasy Terremer (tiens, un nouveau volume que je ne connais pas ?) est bien connue, mais il ne faut pas oublier ses romans et nouvelles de SF, dont une part non ngligeable de space-opera (ou peut-tre plutt du planet-opera), avec notemment le cycle de Hain (avec les sries La Ligue de tous les Mondes et Ekumen), qui mrite de figurer au panthon des grands classiques de la SF. Elle y dploie ce style subtil et tout en nuances qui lui permet d'imposer un rythme parfois lent  ses rcits, sans pour autant susciter l'ennui, en s'appuyant sur une potique pensive et contemplative (notemment une grande qualit dans les descriptions) plus que sur les ressorts de l'pique. Pour achever de vous convaincre qu'elle figure au nombre des classiques : vous avez peut-tre, au cours de vos lectures, rencontr a et l un terme dsignant un systme de communication supraluminique, le mot "ansible" ? C'est une contraction du mot "answerable", en rfrence au fait que ce systme, tant instantan, permet les rponses dans une communication interstellaire. Et c'est elle qui a invent ce mot.

----------


## joefou

Il y a la triologie d'ouverture de l'Hrsie d'Horus, c'est tir du background de warhammer 40000, univers baroque, dsespr et trs guerrier.

http://www.bibliothequeinterdite.fr/ascension-horus.htm

----------


## tigunn

:8-):  ++1 +1 pour Peter F. Hamilton, lze "Dragon dchu" est une oeuvre phare entre anticipation et space opera. Suivez les aventures, d'un ancien soldat de la force d'arme terrienne qui dcide de monter une expdition illgale pour retrouver les restes d'un vaisseau extra-terrestre. Dans un univers, ou la Terre a perdu toute gmonie et est gouvern par un joug dictatorial militaro-economique (la panace  :;):  ) son aventure ne sera pas simple.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Pour Ender, le 1er est assez orient action, mme s'il y a tout ce qu'il faut en terme de rflxion, alors que les suivants sont plutt de l'ordre du conte philosophique (l'auteur a d'ailleurs 10 ou 15ans de plus lorsqu'il les crit) et sont cens faire beaucoup plus rflchir. D'ailleurs, dans la prface du 4me, Orson Scott Card remarque que le 1er est tres apprci par les adolescents, mais pas les suivants qui ont un public plus adulte.

----------


## Marco46

Vous devriez vous mettre aux backgrounds de jeux de rles.

Je ne saurais trop vous conseiller Empire Galactique de Franois Nedelec datant de 1984.

Les Encyclopdies Galactiques sont des descriptions de l'univers et il n'est pas ncessaire de jouer au jeu ou d'avoir dj jou  un JDR. Ca se lit super bien je trouve.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

sinon tu as la srie Traquemort qui est pas mal...
personnellement je n'ai lu que les 4 premiers et ignorais qu'il y en avait d'autres...

----------


## Marco46

J'ai retrouv le lien d'Empire Galactique :

http://www.empiregalactique.new.fr/

C'est la page des tlchargements. Les tlchargements sont autoriss par les auteurs du jeu, vous inquitez pas les admins  ::): 

EDIT : La partie intressante  lire pour un non-initi aux arcanes des JDRs c'est les encyclopdies galactiques. Les dessins sont superbes.

----------


## Thorna

Carolyn Cherryh:
- la srie de *Chanur* et la suite (5 ou 6 bouquins)
- toute la srie plus "rcente" (chronologiquement parlant) avec Cyteen et tout ce qui tourne autour, un paquet de romans plus ou moins indpendants mais trs intressants  lire.

Et surtout *+1* pour la srie des Honor Harrington!

----------


## Prjprj

Bon, j'ai lu en diagonale le post, ce serait trop long de reprendre tout les auteurs ^^

A propos du cycle d'Ender, effectivement, le premier est gnial et les suivants sont plus mous, par contre, l'auteur a fait un cycle autour d'une autre personnage : bean, et le cycle est une pure perle.

Sinon Kim Stanley Robinson est gnial et d'ailleurs il vient de sortir un nouveau cycle (il est dans ma pile de 40 bouquins  lire ^^)

Peter Hamilton est aussi en train d'entamer un autre cycle, dans le mme univers que la saga du Commonwealth (pandore)

Je suis surpris que personne n'ai parl d'Alastair Reynolds, son cycle des Inibiteurs est franchement pas mal.

Sinon, que dire, je suis fan d'Asimov, Frank Herbert, Vance, Van Vogt, donc on peut clairement dire que je suis d'accord avec vous  :;):

----------


## philSF

Nouveaut 2016 : La saga d'ildaran http://www.ildaran.com
La page auteur sur Amazon : http://www.amazon.fr/Cris-Jerel/e/B01D8NELFK

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai retrouv le lien d'Empire Galactique :
> 
> http://www.empiregalactique.new.fr/
> 
> C'est la page des tlchargements. Les tlchargements sont autoriss par les auteurs du jeu, vous inquitez pas les admins 
> 
> EDIT : La partie intressante  lire pour un non-initi aux arcanes des JDRs c'est les encyclopdies galactiques. Les dessins sont superbes.




Bah puisqu'on a eu un ncropostage... j'avais jamais vu qu'on parlait de l'Empire Galactique.

Je me souviens d'avoir lu les livres de rgles de l'Empire Galactique, l'histoire, tait vraiment trs intressante. Mais il me semble que sur le site indiqu par Marco46, dans une partie interview, que les diffrents auteurs disaient qu'ils travaillaient chacun de leur ct, ils taient plutt focaliss background mais lors de la cration de comptences, ne s'taient pas concerts et n'ont jamais eu l'occasion de tester le jeu. Qui est trs certainement bancal.

----------


## Ikebukuro

Etoiles mourantes de Ayerdhal m'a foutu un sacr choc.
La cit et les astres de Arthur C. Clark avec,  la fin, des pages magnifiques sur l'immensit de l'univers.

----------

